# Do you drive around, or sit in a parking lot? (I own a Prius)



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

The last two weeks I've been driving for Lyft & Uber. Preferably Lyft as you get paid more. I was wondering if you guys drive around? Or sit in a parking lot waiting to get pinged? I've found with Lyft it sometimes takes 20 minutes or more to get pinged but is it beneficial to drive around? I drive a Pruis which gets 45 mpg so not like I'm using a bunch of gas strolling around the roades in Long Beach, CA 

Is there a benefit to driving around? I know if I sit in a parking lot I can at least use my phone to tool around and kill time or read a book.

Advice?


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i generally sit for 10 minutes or so then drive off a couple miles down the road if no pings then sit again. this happens rarely though as i have been able to get pings quite quickly after dropping off pax or get a ping within 10 minutes. 

i found this better than driving around hoping for a ping myself. only time i'd really drive farther than a couple miles is if i drop off a pax in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Preferably Lyft as you get paid more.





> I've found with Lyft it sometimes takes 20 minutes or more to get pinged


You realize those statements are contradictory, right?

Your prius, just like mine, also burns gas. Driving around isn't free and there is no benefit. Park


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

This almost seems like a rhetorical question. 

Obviously it's a lot more logical to wait for a ping with the vehicle stationery or engine turned off. 


Only a person with no common sense would drive around aimlessly and burn fuel.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Here in Seattle the downtown core and a few surrounding neighborhoods are where many trips originate/end. So if I'm out in the rural hinterlands it makes no sense to park and wait for a ping. Instead I start driving surface streets towards downtown. If I'm already in a high density area then I park and wait.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I'll pull over, open the rider app and see if I'm in the midst of a pack of other drivers. If so, I'll move on. Often, I won't sit because I know I'm in a slow area and want to get to someplace busier.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

gravitate toward a hotspot. If you are already in a hot spot (or you don't see an obviously better place within range) stay put.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Transitory miles are understandable. After I drop the rider off, I park somewhere close. If 10 minutes passes with no ping, I'll start driving towards a different area.

But under no circumstances is it ever logical to just drive around.

Ever notice when you get a ping, it almost always seems to be in an area you passed 5-10 minutes prior? Very annoying and I never accept those requests. If the ping is not in the direction I'm heading, then I'm not going to turn around and drive back to where I just came from.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Sometimes, when I'm bored, I watch the little Nubers drive all around looking for fares. So sad. Then, when the rare Charleston surge hits, watch them scurry like rats to the cheese.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Sometimes, when I'm bored, I watch the little Nubers drive all around looking for fares. So sad. Then, when the rare Charleston surge hits, watch them scurry like rats to the cheese.


Thankfully, I live in a large city. ATL is very spread out so at least I can find areas that aren't saturated sometimes.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Ever notice when you get a ping, it almost always seems to be in an area you passed 5-10 minutes prior? Very annoying and I never accept those requests. If the ping is not in the direction I'm heading, then I'm not going to turn around and drive back to where I just came from.


During slow times, that is a major issue.

To see the problem , as a test (or just imagine), ping yourself while driving the highway. Your 'pickup location' doesn't stay in the car with you. It's back behind you. Even with your quick response of a self-ping, it's 30 seconds or so by the time you can change to drive app. Your 'ETA' could be 10 min if you have to take an exit and double back...

so if it is a slow time and you aren't headed to a hotspot where you expect a ping on the way from the hotspot, stay put.
You aren't going to park in the driveway of the guy you just dropped off, but maybe there's a shell station or 7-11 , 1 mile away that has access to the N/S E/W major roads.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

also - I don't want to sit in a pack of ubers if it's not a major hotspot

but I also don't want to park and wait in the boondocks.

There is a happy medium.

turn off the driver app for a minute. Then check the passenger App.

look at the ETA. if it's <5min, you've got company. Are you in a hotter zone than you realized? may be a high demand here... Try to know the area, bc you don't want to sit next to the only uber around in a slow area either

if it's >15min, you might be a *******. jk, but you may be in the boondocks. You are the only game in town! Unfortunately, riders may be scarce in these areas as well. May want to plot an efficient route toward signs of life.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

It depends. If there are other cars nearby, I move sometimes, especially if they box me in. Generally I try to stay put unless I am in a known dead zone where rides are scarce.


----------



## TripTime (May 31, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Preferably Lyft as you get paid more.


You know Lyft shows you gross fare and Uber shows net fare in the app.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Driving around may be less boring than sitting in one place, but its an expensive way to operate.

Cab drivers can take street hails, Uber can't, so there is exactly zero benefit

Even when I was driving a cab, I looked for an appropriate cab post, even though gasoline was 1.15 in the mid 90's.


----------



## TheBlank (Aug 28, 2016)

I check the app to see where the cockroaches are, and go in the opposite direction. I'll find a lot, near a busy area. I'll sit for up to an hour. Nothing, then move to another area.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Learn your city and where the majority of the request come from, find a lot nearby and sit. Driving around is foolish and a waste if money. 

There was someone here once who claimed you get more pings driving than you do sitting still, that's not true in my experience. Granted PS is a smaller market, after I drop off I head app on to one of two lots to wait for the next ping. Some nights one lot is hotter than the other.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

So basically just stay put for 10-15 minutes, if you aren't pinged drive around a few miles to a hot spot? Let me reiterate I drive a Prius, driving around 10 miles extra a day, is going to cost me about a buck. I can afford that.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

I try to find a place and sit whenever possible. I've noticed sometimes as soon as I drive the car down the street after sitting I get the ping.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So basically just stay put for 10-15 minutes, if you aren't pinged drive around a few miles to a hot spot? Let me reiterate I drive a Prius, driving around 10 miles extra a day, is going to cost me about a buck. I can afford that.


I drive a Prius as well, you're still wasting gas driving around. You seem stuck on the fact your u have a Prius and no matter what people have said that's your argument for driving around. It appears you're going to do what you want to do regardless of what's presented to you here, so take your made up mind and aimlessly drive around.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

So your saying driving around doesn't make you any extra money? So post up at the Target and CVS and just read a book until I get pinged? I guess my feeling is that I'm sitting in an area and if I'm on the move, I have a better chance of getting that ride. I could be wrong and I appreciate all the comments.

Has anyone ever sat in their apartment, waiting for that ping, then leaving their apartment to get that drive?


----------



## Do nan tram (Aug 3, 2016)

Let say you drive around with empty car, at the end of the day you have waste about $ 5 on gas and 10 miles of driving around on empty car. The irs said each mile is cost . 65cent. In a week you will lose totally $75 for just driving around.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> The last two weeks I've been driving for Lyft & Uber. Preferably Lyft as you get paid more. I was wondering if you guys drive around? Or sit in a parking lot waiting to get pinged? I've found with Lyft it sometimes takes 20 minutes or more to get pinged but is it beneficial to drive around? I drive a Pruis which gets 45 mpg so not like I'm using a bunch of gas strolling around the roades in Long Beach, CA
> 
> Is there a benefit to driving around? I know if I sit in a parking lot I can at least use my phone to tool around and kill time or read a book.
> 
> Advice?


I drive around, as fast as I can to my favorite spot. I don't sit in one spot for very long, only long enough to post here and take off. People will call me a fool for adding miles and wasting gas. For me, it works out in the end. What works for me, might not work for you.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I think there's a happy medium if you have a car that gets great gas mileage and you want to check out some local scenery. I love right by the beach so I guess it makes sense for me than if you lived in suburbia. Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Well I think there's a happy medium if you have a car that gets great gas mileage and you want to check out some local scenery. I love right by the beach so I guess it makes sense for me than if you lived in suburbia. Thanks again for all the input.


Not saying that. Look at the deduction you get versus your real costs of driving a mile and compare to the tax you are paying. You may find out, that driving dead miles, will earn you 5 cents per mile.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I usually sit in a parking lot, preferably shaded so I don't have to run the engine for A/C.

Since we don't know where the next ping is going to come from, I feel driving around is a waste of gas. The only time I drive to another area is if I drop off pax somewhere way off the grid (with low chance of ping) or in a neighborhood where I don't wanna pick up pax.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

So I guess the general consensus is just sit tight and pax will ping your way.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So I guess the general consensus is just sit tight and pax will ping your way.


Sit in the right location. Yes.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Has anyone ever sat in their apartment, waiting for that ping, then leaving their apartment to get that drive?


My crib is in the boondocks, but I've done it from my gf's a couple times on surges. Just be ready to go


----------



## scanfinn (Aug 28, 2016)

In Honolulu you barely get 2-3 minutes till new ping from last drop off. Often you get a ping while on a trip w/ pax.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I can get the Uber pings, but how about the Lyft pings? That's where it's at? Isn't it??? Lyft pays more than Uber lets be honest.

Thanks again for all the feedback. You guys have been great!!!!!


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Not saying that. Look at the deduction you get versus your real costs of driving a mile and compare to the tax you are paying. You may find out, that driving dead miles, will earn you 5 cents per mile.


So for all those 54 cent dead miles, you actually spend, say 20 cents. Leaving you with 24 cents tax free.

Or instead, you could take that 54 cents, pay 15% for self employment tax, and roughly 25% for income tax. Leaving you with 35 cents after tax.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Euius said:


> So for all those 54 cent dead miles, you actually spend, say 20 cents. Leaving you with 24 cents tax free.
> 
> Or instead, you could take that 54 cents, pay 15% for self employment tax, and roughly 25% for income tax. Leaving you with 35 cents after tax.


You miscounted, first paragraph, it is 34 cents tax free; and for the second, I pay 9.3% state... so leaves me only 26 cents... in your example, gain to drive is 8 cents in CA. My cost to drive is 23 cents per mile.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> I can get the Uber pings, but how about the Lyft pings? That's where it's at? Isn't it??? Lyft pays more than Uber lets be honest.
> 
> Thanks again for all the feedback. You guys have been great!!!!!


I just ended day, and stupid me decided to chase the freaking surge..what a waste, got surge but most were either pool or short trips. Back to my normal night tomorrow...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

poopy said:


> But... but... I drive a Prius!


^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Beur said:


> u have a Prius and no matter what people have said that's your argument for driving around. It appears you're going to do what you want to do regardless of what's presented to you here, so take your made up mind and aimlessly drive around.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So your saying driving around doesn't make you any extra money? So post up at the Target and CVS and just read a book until I get pinged? I guess my feeling is that I'm sitting in an area and if I'm on the move, I have a better chance of getting that ride. I could be wrong and I appreciate all the comments.
> 
> Has anyone ever sat in their apartment, waiting for that ping, then leaving their apartment to get that drive?


As you can't accept street side hails, what good does it do you to move around. Learn your area.

I always sit in my apartment to start. I live in the center of my area and it pays off. I dont pay attention to what Uber shows as hours online.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a route that I make that works best for me. But if nothing happens I will park and take a look of the rider app to see where other drivers are and are not . You have to plan your attack


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

I drive to the area I want to work, that I know will have fares, and park - wait for a surge - go online - accept trip. From there, depending on where I end up, I go offline and go to the closest hot spot - or, if it's surging in the area I dropped off, I stay online. When I am bored or in an unfamiliar area (there aren't many now) I drive around a bit to see what the hot spots might be. I don't use the passenger app too much, I rely on my eyes and experience mostly.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Almost happens 9 times out of 10. If I leave a spot, I get a ping within 5 min of driving off that brings me back near the place I just left. With both apps on, I rarely wait more than 10-15 but it feels like eternity!!!


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So your saying driving around doesn't make you any extra money? So post up at the Target and CVS and just read a book until I get pinged? I guess my feeling is that I'm sitting in an area and if I'm on the move, I have a better chance of getting that ride. I could be wrong and I appreciate all the comments.
> 
> Has anyone ever sat in their apartment, waiting for that ping, then leaving their apartment to get that drive?


Don't listen to these idiots. The rule of thumb is, the more drivers in a given area, the better your chance of getting a ping if you're moving around. That's how you icrease probablity in a random system.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MidnightDriver said:


> Don't listen to these idiots. The rule of thumb is, the more drivers in a given area, the better your chance of getting a ping if you're moving around. That's how you icrease probablity in a random system.


Why would that be? If someone is the closest to the passenger, why wouldn't they get the trip- regardless of whether they are moving or not?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> The last two weeks I've been driving for Lyft & Uber. Preferably Lyft as you get paid more. I was wondering if you guys drive around? Or sit in a parking lot waiting to get pinged? I've found with Lyft it sometimes takes 20 minutes or more to get pinged but is it beneficial to drive around? I drive a Pruis which gets 45 mpg so not like I'm using a bunch of gas strolling around the roades in Long Beach, CA
> 
> Is there a benefit to driving around? I know if I sit in a parking lot I can at least use my phone to tool around and kill time or read a book.
> 
> Advice?


Find a good spot and sit. Don't overthink this. Do fishermen run around with poles while fishing? Spiders spin a web and then sit and wait. Same thing for you. Think of your "web" as your ping range, the range within which you can expect to get ride requests. Find a place with few other "spiders" and potential nearby "flies" and set up shop. Wait and let the pings move you around. Move only if you feel you need a better spot.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

I sit at home and wait for a ping. Why waste money if you don't have to?


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Has anyone ever sat in their apartment, waiting for that ping, then leaving their apartment to get that drive?


Working the hourly guaruntees in my market, I spend up to 75% of my online time at home, doing whatever I want, building up my hrs.

Id never leave home without the first job ready.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> The last two weeks I've been driving for Lyft & Uber. Preferably Lyft as you get paid more. I was wondering if you guys drive around? Or sit in a parking lot waiting to get pinged? I've found with Lyft it sometimes takes 20 minutes or more to get pinged but is it beneficial to drive around? I drive a Pruis which gets 45 mpg so not like I'm using a bunch of gas strolling around the roades in Long Beach, CA
> 
> Is there a benefit to driving around? I know if I sit in a parking lot I can at least use my phone to tool around and kill time or read a book.
> 
> Advice?


First, if you don't have TNC insurance, driving with app on is russian roulette. I mostly sit in favorite spots at favorite times. There is a specific time and day I will drive on a specific road because I will get XL fares all night doing it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Rules to live by:
Never chase the surge
Never sit in one place too long
Always keep a litter bag in your car.
Use the Destination feature when you know you should be going home. That way, if you get "just one more" ping, you'll be heading in the right direction.

I also think it a good idea to decide what your shift will be for each day. Stick to it. Don't be fooled by the Uber App's boiler plate advice. "You're only $20 away from earning $30! Stay online?" No. Let me sleep...


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would that be? If someone is the closest to the passenger, why wouldn't they get the trip- regardless of whether they are moving or not?


Well, they would, obviously.

The question is, what is the probability of _*consistently*_ being the closest to any given passenger while at rest, rather than in motion.


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Find a good spot and sit. Don't overthink this. Do fishermen run around with poles while fishing? Spiders spin a web and then sit and wait. Same thing for you.


You've got the analogy backwards. The "fishermen" are the passengers and the fish are the drivers, which are in motion. Same with the spider/fly.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

When it is slow and no matter how you drive around you will not get ping.
When it is hight demand rush hour , no mattter where you are sitting even in the forest , you will get ping crazy.
Working hard or working smarter is up to you to decided. If you driver around , you drain your energy faster and you feel tire faster ,when you driving around, you take more risk on car accident and citation tickets.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

It depends. For instance, in Philly there is a suburb with a lot of millenials that takes Lyft a lot, about 7-8 miles from downtown.

I can sit downtown, drive around and wait for minimum fare requests or I can go back there and get a $12-15 ride back downtown.

As our center city area is constantly oversaturated, I think I'm more productive driving back to the suburbs. It can be really hard to get more than 3 requests an hour on Friday and Saturday night with the oversaturation.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

If you get your ping from home, can you take 10 minutes to get ready and then leave? I live on the 5th floor of a high rise condo is the reason I ask.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm a squatter. If I want to work in my hometown, I will squat in one of two shopping centers and wait for pings. I do the same thing at the airport. Depending on how far away I am from where I want to be or if I've got other things going on that day is if I will squat at a destination and wait for pings. Now that I've got the destination filter, that should help bring me back home with a ride instead of dead heading it back home without one.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> If you get your ping from home, can you take 10 minutes to get ready and then leave? I live on the 5th floor of a high rise condo is the reason I ask.


There is an estimated time of arrival that the rider gets based upon the estimated driving time between those two points (you and the pax location) on the map. If it take you 10 minutes to get to your car, I'd call the pax if you were doing that because some will be cool about it, others won't, otherwise only turn on the partner app when you're already in the car. Riders will complain to customer service you're taking too long and cancel the trip.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> I can get the Uber pings, but how about the Lyft pings? That's where it's at? Isn't it??? Lyft pays more than Uber lets be honest.
> 
> Thanks again for all the feedback. You guys have been great!!!!!


Hmmmmm.....let's do a little exercise here. (L) 80% of $20 = $16 vs (U) 75% of $200 = $150

You are correct...Lyft "pays more."


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> If you get your ping from home, can you take 10 minutes to get ready and then leave? I live on the 5th floor of a high rise condo is the reason I ask.


Some nights you might get away with that, if your ping is close by. But if a rider sees on their app that your car isn't moving, they may cancel, or worse, 1-star you. When I'm home, normally I have my slip on shoes next to the door to the garage, and I can just walk away from whatever (make sure you didn't just put something on the stove or in the oven, or turn on the bath...) and go.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm in an urban environment, it's not unusual to sit & wait and have a $100 ticket slapped on ur windshield while never seeing it coming. No Stopping or Standing anywhere. It's also a 9/11 security thing in DC a car sitting in front of a building unnerves many. We also can't wait where taxis wait. Subsequently my Fusion Hybrid w/ leather interior and satellite radio and I slink around slowly waiting for a ping


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Hmmmmm.....let's do a little exercise here. (L) 80% of $20 = $16 vs (U) 75% of $200 = $150
> 
> You are correct...Lyft "pays more."


some of us uber veterans are @ 20%


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> some of us uber veterans are @ 20%


As am I (20 percenter that is) - but assuming OP is 25% and he thinks Lyft 'pays more' so just using as an example.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Transitory miles are understandable. After I drop the rider off, I park somewhere close. If 10 minutes passes with no ping, I'll start driving towards a different area.
> 
> But under no circumstances is it ever logical to just drive around.
> 
> Ever notice when you get a ping, it almost always seems to be in an area you passed 5-10 minutes prior? Very annoying and I never accept those requests. If the ping is not in the direction I'm heading, then I'm not going to turn around and drive back to where I just came from.


It is totally logical to drive around an area if you are a new driver or new to the area you are driving. How else can one develop a strategy to find the hot spots? It is totally illogical to sit and wait for a ping in a dead zone.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay, I'm just going to say it....this is L.A. - you don't need to drive around and look for pings on Uber in L.A.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I always wait for my first ping from the comfort of my house, and then, and only then will I start driving.

Never drive around aimlessly if you can help it. I have a number of sweet spots where I can park, and wait for the next pax request within a couple of minutes. Common sense would tell to be economical and not waste the gas, after all.

I'm in the 20% club as well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So basically just stay put for 10-15 minutes, if you aren't pinged drive around a few miles to a hot spot? Let me reiterate I drive a Prius, driving around 10 miles extra a day, is going to cost me about a buck. I can afford that.


Good that your car does not accrue ANY wear and tear, value-losing miles, and that you have NO increased risk of an accident while driving around.

I didn't realise how it worked with a Prius. I thought it was just gas and brakes savings. Silly of me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MidnightDriver said:


> Don't listen to these idiots. The rule of thumb is, the more drivers in a given area, the better your chance of getting a ping if you're moving around. That's how you icrease probablity in a random system.


How? You can't be in 2 places at once.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How? You can't be in 2 places at once.


Uberology


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

If you are in a hotspot, and there are a lot of ubers in the area, you simply need to be in a competitive location. 
Unless it's the heart some major US city where there is virtually always less than 5min between pings (and drivers know about navigating loading docks if need be), then you simply want to wait in a competitive parking spot. 

/Finish a trip(or start your day)
1)Am I in a hot spot? 
a)Yes = find a competitive parking spot and stay put
b)No = cruise toward hotspot
/Get a trip - Finish that trip

Repeat

sorry i'm not drawing the chart


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> The last two weeks I've been driving for Lyft & Uber. Preferably Lyft as you get paid more. I was wondering if you guys drive around? Or sit in a parking lot waiting to get pinged? I've found with Lyft it sometimes takes 20 minutes or more to get pinged but is it beneficial to drive around? I drive a Pruis which gets 45 mpg so not like I'm using a bunch of gas strolling around the roades in Long Beach, CA
> 
> Is there a benefit to driving around? I know if I sit in a parking lot I can at least use my phone to tool around and kill time or read a book.
> 
> Advice?


I sit and start reading a book, by the second page i usually get a ping


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Why driving around looking for ping is a bad idea? because the money you made it's will pay to the gas, it is bad idea because many time I was parking in the front of rider house when they requested uber. I saw this everyday when I parked the car and the request is right in the front of me with out driving to pick up rider have request.
when I sitting waiting ping , I just went online reading and watch movie. here is an example why you need to park the car: you are trying to depart from number 01 5th ave and driving 5 minutes away to another road, by now some one from 01 5th ave calling you ping that show 5 minutes to go back. In your head you are thinking wow that's great 5 minutes , no it is not 5 minutes. you have done the wrong math. you wasted all toghether is 10 minutes to pick up a rider.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> I'm in an urban environment, it's not unusual to sit & wait and have a $100 ticket slapped on ur windshield while never seeing it coming. No Stopping or Standing anywhere. It's also a 9/11 security thing in DC a car sitting in front of a building unnerves many. We also can't wait where taxis wait. Subsequently my Fusion Hybrid w/ leather interior and satellite radio and I slink around slowly waiting for a ping


I know that feeling.

Either no parking,or unsafe.

Nights & days have to be approached differently.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TripTime said:


> You know Lyft shows you gross fare and Uber shows net fare in the app.


On the main screen it shows the gross fare, if you tap on the climbing arrow, it will open to show your "Express pay" option, which is your net pay less $.50.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

It depends on the time of day and the location. I've wandered aimlessly around between fares waiting for a ping, and I've sat parked for up to 45 minutes. One afternoon, I wandered for 10 minutes, got nothing, parked for 20 minutes, got nothing, started wandering again, after 10 minutes got a $50 airport trip. Yeah it sucks burning gas, but sometimes it's worth it. I live on the outskirts of Denver, 3:15 am when I sign in, I also open the rider app and look to see what the time is for my house, then I'll move the pin around, as soon as it shows "No X Available", I'll wander towards that area, 95% of the time I'll snag an airport.


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How? You can't be in 2 places at once.


Yes, very astute of you stating the obvious.

You can't be in two places at the same time, but you can be in many places at different times rather than the same place all the time. Remember, it is the customer who is trying to catch something when they hit that button and request a ride, and it is the driver who is trying to *be* caught.


----------



## WillDriveForFood (Aug 28, 2016)

I won't drive around too much since the pings I get while driving are almost invariably behind me. But I have a half dozen staging points in my area and after a ride, I'll at least try to get back to my staging point with the app on. Sometimes I'll get a ride before I reach it.


----------



## DavieJUber (Jan 4, 2016)

I think it all depends upon where you "Uber" around.
I live in Springfield, MA (home of Basketball, and Smith & Wesson gun manufacturer), AKA "The City of Homes". 
The City of Homes is just that; a few buildings under 50 stories, and nothing else but housing from city center to its boarders.
So, I take MY queue from the shark...Never stop moving! Staying in one place is a $ death sentence.
I move throughout the various neighborhoods not far from the city-center, so gas, even with my Buick Century Custom isn't a problem.
Do what works for you in your own area.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Euius said:


> So for all those 54 cent dead miles, you actually spend, say 20 cents. Leaving you with 24 cents tax free.
> 
> Or instead, you could take that 54 cents, pay 15% for self employment tax, and roughly 25% for income tax. Leaving you with 35 cents after tax.


It's not a credit. The IRS doesn't GIVE YOU 54 cents. You just pay less taxes.

So if you made $1.00 in your regular job and paid say 25% taxes, you'd owe 25 cents in taxes, leaving you with 75 cents.

If you drive a mile, and assume (your numbers) it actually cost you 20 cents then you are now paying taxes on $1.00-$0.54 or 46 cents. So 25% of 46 cents is 11.5 cents. That leaves you with 88.5 cents. You "made" 13.5 cents. However, it cost you 20 cents to make that.

The math will vary, but unless you're paying a LOT in taxes and have very low car costs, you do not make money by driving dead miles unless thise are miles you are driving anyway (commuting while trying to get a ping for instance).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MidnightDriver said:


> Yes, very astute of you stating the obvious.
> 
> You can't be in two places at the same time, but you can be in many places at different times rather than the same place all the time. Remember, it is the customer who is trying to catch something when they hit that button and request a ride, and it is the driver who is trying to *be* caught.


Yes, but you're also missing the rider you just drove away from who is now requesting a ride.

I'm not saying stay in one spot forever. But if it is a decent spot, driving around is pointless.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

UberxGTA said:


> It is totally logical to drive around an area if you are a new driver or new to the area you are driving. How else can one develop a strategy to find the hot spots? It is totally illogical to sit and wait for a ping in a dead zone.


Driving around to familiarize yourself with the roads is a whole different scenario.

Driving around and wasting gas is counterproductive unless you are in transit to a hot spot. I always sit near my last drop off for a few minutes before I start driving. I almost always get a ping within 5 min.

And I bet I have a lot less dead miles than you.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Okay, I'm just going to say it....this is L.A. - you don't need to drive around and look for pings on Uber in L.A.


Same thing with any major city. I drive 30 miles away from ATL core and have no problems staying busy.

And I definitely don't drive around like a rookie searching for pings.


----------



## dlackey73 (Aug 31, 2016)

I've only been driving for Uber 3 weeks and Lyft about a week. I turn both on when I leave my house and usually get a ping by the time I hit the interstate, which is about 3 minutes from my house. The only other time I'll drive is if pax has taken me off the beaten path where the likelihood of getting a ping is low.

(My first post - shoot me a private message for the address to send my cookies)


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

dlackey73 said:


> I've only been driving for Uber 3 weeks and Lyft about a week. I turn both on when I leave my house and usually get a ping by the time I hit the interstate, which is about 3 minutes from my house. The only other time I'll drive is if pax has taken me off the beaten path where the likelihood of getting a ping is low.
> 
> (My first post - shoot me a private message for the address to send my cookies)


And that's the best way, sir.

I usually won't even leave my house unless I have a ping.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the advice once again. I'm going to start working again on Tuesday and I'm going to try the "squatting" theory. I'll keep you posted how it goes. I'm reading a new book and I'll just blast the A/C and get a lil R&R. You guys are right though. Driving does put wear and tear on the car, more gas and greater possibility of getting into an accident (even though I lease this bad boy).


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Even you lease a car, still is a bad idea to drive looking for ping, what if you parking take it longer but the trips is $60 compare to drive to a different places got a ping for only $5. 

Let say you have departed point A driven to another place, and the other has drive from other place to the point A. Now you have a ping for $5 , you have gave the value ping of $60 to other drivers. so in this case you have lose $55 because you driving around too much.

Work hard or work smart ?


----------



## Suzam (May 6, 2016)

I drive in Denver and I will park if I am not getting pinged, which doesnt happen that often. The only times I start my day being parked is when I wash my car. I park at the Denver zoo right after, I always get pinged within 10 minutes. I rarely have to park, I stay pretty busy. If I want a break, I always have to use the pause trips requests option.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> I drive around, as fast as I can to my favorite spot. I don't sit in one spot for very long, only long enough to post here and take off. People will call me a fool for adding miles and wasting gas. For me, it works out in the end. What works for me, might not work for you.


Same here


----------



## Skyviper (Jul 29, 2016)

I run the Denver area and never park. I gross $1400+a week and net $1050 after fuel, lease, and taxes. My car never stops. 350+miles a day, 6 days a week. I make mad money, never more than 10 minutes between pings, running both Lyft and uber. Just my plan. Oh yes, mad miles on the car. 110k+last year. Just turned it in and got a new one. New car every year. Two and a half years banging this out. No problems. I just work my ass off for what I get. Uber on friends, and stay driven!


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

I just post up at the airport, grab a pax from the terminals and head back to the airport once I've dropped them off. These are 5 star people, usually tired and chilled out so they just lounge in my car while I put on some Mark Knopfler for them n take em home..5 star everytime and I usually get a tip from these folk. Just my $0.02 Good luck fellas.


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> ...driving around is pointless.


It's probably pointless to someone who drives part time.

I live thirty-five miles outside of Boston. I log approximately two hundred miles a day and my average cost for fuel is between $18.00 - $20.00 per day. One third of my fuel cost is just going in and out of Boston. Even if I spent a good percentage of the remaining fuel cost on just driving around, I can make that back in one trip.

If all you're doing is just looking for pocket change, then by all means, go sit somewhere. But if you're driving full time in a city like Boston where there are hundreds, if not thousands, of drivers at any given time, then I wouldn't suggest sitting on your ass as a good strategy, generally speaking.


----------



## Ayrus (Sep 5, 2016)

Great article. Check out


----------



## Ayrus (Sep 5, 2016)

Nice Blog !! thanks for sharing this post.Really thank you! Keep writing


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Skyviper said:


> I run the Denver area and never park. I gross $1400+a week and net $1050 after fuel, lease, and taxes. My car never stops. 350+miles a day, 6 days a week. I make mad money, never more than 10 minutes between pings, running both Lyft and uber. Just my plan. Oh yes, mad miles on the car. 110k+last year. Just turned it in and got a new one. New car every year. Two and a half years banging this out. No problems. I just work my ass off for what I get. Uber on friends, and stay driven!


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

So, you put 110K miles on a leased car, then turned it in. Your mileage overage was $18,250. Hilarious, this has to be the dumbest post of the year, but we do have another troll to add to the collection.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> So, you put 110K miles on a leased car, then turned it in. Your mileage overage was $18,250. Hilarious, this has to be the dumbest post of the year, but we do have another troll to add to the collection.


There are lease/rental programs that allow unlimited mileage....by the way.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> There are lease/rental programs that allow unlimited mileage....by the way.


And based on the comment, he/she is paying through the nose for it. I've seen them as well, and monthly lease payment is typically 30% to 50% higher than a normal lease. Most are around $250/week, which puts the month payment at $1,000 or more.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Not quite sure why people


Frontier Guy said:


> And based on the comment, he/she is paying through the nose for it. I've seen them as well, and monthly lease payment is typically 30% to 50% higher than a normal lease. Most are around $250/week, which puts the month payment at $1,000 or more.


I don't disagree, but your assumption (most likely incorrect) that they had to pay miles (after all Skyviper seemed to be upbeat about all the miles). I own my car, but it is also loosing value with every Uber mile I put on it. There are no winners, just losers, when it comes to what car we drive for Uber....


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Either way, they are losing money. Whether they footed the bill for a $18,000 in overage miles, or they are paying $1,000 month for a lease payment. You are correct, we lose if we own the vehicle, although the tax write off comes in handy, but it also depends on how long you keep the vehicle. Since I typically keep my vehicles 10 yrs, I don't worry too much on the loss of value as long as they vehicle stays looking good.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> Thanks for the advice once again. I'm going to start working again on Tuesday and I'm going to try the "squatting" theory. I'll keep you posted how it goes. I'm reading a new book and I'll just blast the A/C and get a lil R&R. You guys are right though. Driving does put wear and tear on the car, more gas and greater possibility of getting into an accident (even though I lease this bad boy).


Make certain you know what your deductible is...with Uber it's $1,000 and Lyft $2,500! : o


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Either way, they are losing money. Whether they footed the bill for a $18,000 in overage miles, or they are paying $1,000 month for a lease payment. You are correct, we lose if we own the vehicle, although the tax write off comes in handy, but it also depends on how long you keep the vehicle. Since I typically keep my vehicles 10 yrs, I don't worry too much on the loss of value as long as they vehicle stays looking good.


10 years with the miles he is driving yearly would be well over one million miles : o


----------



## Skyviper (Jul 29, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> So, you put 110K miles on a leased car, then turned it in. Your mileage overage was $18,250. Hilarious, this has to be the dumbest post of the year, but we do have another troll to add to the collection.


Umm, no. My mileage overage is capped at $100 a week. So, I put $110k miles on for only $5k extra. How is that dumb?


----------



## Skyviper (Jul 29, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> 10 years with the miles he is driving yearly would be well over one million miles : o


I already have 2 million plus miles behind me with no accidents or tickets in a big truck running coast to coast for 15 years. Now I enjoy rolling around in a car and being home nightly. Miles is miles. This is my second car in two years running like this and I make good money. That's the beauty of running Uber and Lyft, we can all do it our own way and if we are happy and satisfied, there really is no "wrong" way to do it.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Skyviper said:


> Umm, no. My mileage overage is capped at $100 a week. So, I put $110k miles on for only $5k extra. How is that dumb?


I'm not buying your numbers, they don't add up. You claim you're spending $350 for lease, gas and taxes per week, that's $18,200 per year. Is your overage part of that or separate? BTW, your expenses don't mention repairs, if you're putting 100K on a vehicle in 12 months, you have high repairs, those aren't part of a lease, and if they are I'd love to see that lease, because it's a miracle, every lease I've seen caps included repairs at a certain mileage. BMW used to have a lease with unlimited repairs, as long as the mileage was under 12K per year.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Skyviper said:


> I already have 2 million plus miles behind me with no accidents or tickets in a big truck running coast to coast for 15 years. Now I enjoy rolling around in a car and being home nightly. Miles is miles. This is my second car in two years running like this and I make good money. That's the beauty of running Uber and Lyft, we can all do it our own way and if we are happy and satisfied, there really is no "wrong" way to do it.


Precisely! When passengers ask, _Is it hard driving for Uber? _I reply, _Driving is easy, but hard on the car.
_
I have thought about doing the ($124 a week) Uber rental thing for this exact reason.

Did some math on my car losing value (KBB) and the 50k extra miles I have put on it (driving part-time Uber) has lowered it $3k on resale value. So, if I did an Uber rental I'd not have my monthly $350 car payment, but have to pay $500 a month on the rental program. I'm loosing $200 a month on resale value, though. So, I'd save $50 a month going with a rental...tempting, but not enough to make the move.


----------



## Applepiemommy (Aug 26, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So your saying driving around doesn't make you any extra money? So post up at the Target and CVS and just read a book until I get pinged? I guess my feeling is that I'm sitting in an area and if I'm on the move, I have a better chance of getting that ride. I could be wrong and I appreciate all the comments.
> 
> Has anyone ever sat in their apartment, waiting for that ping, then leaving their apartment to get that drive?


I turn it on in my driveway in Long Beach and usually get pinged within a minute. (I drive mornings.) One time I did it before I left the house and had to scramble out the door because it was triple surging and I wanted to grab it.


----------



## ububucar (Sep 5, 2016)

Imma goona try this squattin for a week and see where it gets me


----------



## Skyviper (Jul 29, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I'm not buying your numbers, they don't add up. You claim you're spending $350 for lease, gas and taxes per week, that's $18,200 per year. Is your overage part of that or separate? BTW, your expenses don't mention repairs, if you're putting 100K on a vehicle in 12 months, you have high repairs, those aren't part of a lease, and if they are I'd love to see that lease, because it's a miracle, every lease I've seen caps included repairs at a certain mileage. BMW used to have a lease with unlimited repairs, as long as the mileage was under 12K per year.


The warranty on the NEW car covers the first 75K miles in any repairs. Nothing to do with the lease. All maintenance and preventative maintenance including tires, brakes, ect. is covered. If you run full time, and not part time, it's definitely worth it. I net easily $950+ weekly after all expenses. I do work hard. Usually 60 hours a week, but I like what I do and for the freedom, definitely worth it. If you really want to see my specific numbers, maybe we can get together for coffee during the slow 10am till noon stretch and I'll show you anything you are interested in seeing. Nothing to hide here.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Skyviper said:


> The warranty on the NEW car covers the first 75K miles in any repairs. Nothing to do with the lease. All maintenance and preventative maintenance including tires, brakes, ect. is covered. If you run full time, and not part time, it's definitely worth it. I net easily $950+ weekly after all expenses. I do work hard. Usually 60 hours a week, but I like what I do and for the freedom, definitely worth it. If you really want to see my specific numbers, maybe we can get together for coffee during the slow 10am till noon stretch and I'll show you anything you are interested in seeing. Nothing to hide here.


I want to see a manufacturer warranty that covers all preventative (inc. tires and brakes) for 75K miles, and that doesn't have exclusions for commercial use. BTW, your numbers changed, first you said you net $1,050, now it's $950.

Also, it's a lease, you don't get to take all the tax write offs, you can either deduct a portion of the lease or the standard mileage. On a vehicle you own, you can take standard mileage for first year, and the switch to actual thereafter, or stay with standard. Also, I was able to write off a portion of my payment.


----------



## PDX2012 (Dec 15, 2014)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> I'm a squatter. If I want to work in my hometown, I will squat in one of two shopping centers and wait for pings. I do the same thing at the airport. Depending on how far away I am from where I want to be or if I've got other things going on that day is if I will squat at a destination and wait for pings. Now that I've got the destination filter, that should help bring me back home with a ride instead of dead heading it back home without one.


Could someone tell me about the Destination Filter?

Thx


----------



## Skyviper (Jul 29, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I want to see a manufacturer warranty that covers all preventative (inc. tires and brakes) for 75K miles, and that doesn't have exclusions for commercial use. BTW, your numbers changed, first you said you net $1,050, now it's $950.
> 
> Also, it's a lease, you don't get to take all the tax write offs, you can either deduct a portion of the lease or the standard mileage. On a vehicle you own, you can take standard mileage for first year, and the switch to actual thereafter, or stay with standard. Also, I was able to write off a portion of my payment.


My numbers vary week to week. All within that range. I was an Owner/Operator running three trucks with two other drivers for years. I treat my rideshare business the same as I did my trucking business. I deduct all the lease payments as expense as well as all fuel. I don't depreciate the vehicle as an asset because I don't own it. The lease payments are all expense. All deductible. So, $14,612 is my yearly lease payment. All deductible. That's unlimited miles and includes all the preventative maintenance, including brakes, tires, oil changes, rotations, ect. How is this hard to understand. It's a commercial lease. My last commercial lease was on a 2011 International ProStar truck. I worked it the exact same way. This is just on a much smaller scale. Nothing to hide here or any crazy accounting. Today in Denver was like a Sunday, I ran six hours and didn't stop. Four DIA runs with a few other little things in between. $140. I'm satisfied. Tomorrow will run like most Mondays, will be a $250+ day for 10 hours of work. I do like what I do and love my evening and weekends at home!


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

MidnightDriver said:


> Well, they would, obviously.
> 
> The question is, what is the probability of _*consistently*_ being the closest to any given passenger while at rest, rather than in motion.


Works for me like a champ. I'm not sure hw you rationalize that moving gets you more fares. How do you know you aren't moving away from your next potential customer?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MidnightDriver said:


> The question is, what is the probability of _*consistently*_ being the closest to any given passenger while at rest, rather than in motion.


It depends. If you know the prime sitting spots, sitting can ultimately make you more money. If you don't have TNC insurance, driving around with the app on is high risk.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

Uber or Lyft? Give me the details!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> Works for me like a champ. I'm not sure hw you rationalize that moving gets you more fares. How do you know you aren't moving away from your next potential customer?


Exactly. I drive to a hot spot and sit. I know there will be pings there, no need to go random at a higher risk / cost. But every market is different.

However, I like the point that was made that a new driver should drive. It's the only way to see where and when certain spots work.


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> How do you know you aren't moving away from your next potential cuastomer?


You don't and you can't know it, since it's a random system. What you are trying to do is increase your odds. Increase probablity. I thought I made that clear.

Again, if you drive part time and sitting works for you, then by all means, have at it. In fact, I insist. Less competition for the experienced full time drivers out there.


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> ...driving around with the app on is high risk.


Driving around with a customer is even riskier, yet we all do it. It's the nature of the business, my friend.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Driving around to familiarize yourself with the roads is a whole different scenario.
> 
> Driving around and wasting gas is counterproductive unless you are in transit to a hot spot. I always sit near my last drop off for a few minutes before I start driving. I almost always get a ping within 5 min.
> 
> And I bet I have a lot less dead miles than you.





Reversoul said:


> Driving around to familiarize yourself with the roads is a whole different scenario.
> 
> Driving around and wasting gas is counterproductive unless you are in transit to a hot spot. I always sit near my last drop off for a few minutes before I start driving. I almost always get a ping within 5 min.
> 
> And I bet I have a lot less dead miles than you.


Different markets, different drivers, different strategies. Having less dead miles isn't particularly noteworthy statistic.
You probably have less but just because you have done a lot less trips than I have. 
Having a higher average net fare and average trips/hour is probably the best determination of driving ability, again dependent on the specific market.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

A lot of it depends what time it is or where the Uber Wind has drifted me.... I have my favorite "sit" spots and have my favorite "Drive" Routes....
I am sure you will develop these too as you uber along in life....


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ubering is like fishing and chess combined. There is a strategery involved. You can sit and wait (cast) or you can ride along the hotspots (trolling). It's about positioning yourself strategically between other drivers.

Unfortunately for me, armchair pings are few and far between. I can sit at home for three to four hours waiting for that elusive ping.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Beur said:


> I drive a Prius as well, you're still wasting gas driving around. You seem stuck on the fact your u have a Prius and no matter what people have said that's your argument for driving around. It appears you're going to do what you want to do regardless of what's presented to you here, so take your made up mind and aimlessly drive around.


Well when you see so many posters with their under 20 mile a gallon cars, it makes you feel like you have some wiggle room with you are Prius or TDI. And frankly, for 20+ more mpgs, I would have to say that we do have more flexibility.


----------



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm going to try the squatting routine today, I'll let you know how it goes. With around my parts. Uber I'll get pinged within 2-5 minutes, Lyft takes a bit longer but Lyft is where you make the money. Driving 10 minutes to pick someone up and drive them 1 mile away and make $2 isnt worth it for me. I'm in it for the big bucks.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> BTW, your expenses don't mention repairs, if you're putting 100K on a vehicle in 12 months, you have high repairs, those aren't part of a lease, and if they are I'd love to see that lease,


Uber XChange is exactly that lease. No mileage cap and maintenance is included

People are too busy crying about $160ish a week to notice the savings over a regular lease from the lack of a mileage cap


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Skyviper said:


> I run the Denver area and never park. I gross $1400+a week and net $1050 after fuel, lease, and taxes. My car never stops. 350+miles a day, 6 days a week. I make mad money, never more than 10 minutes between pings, running both Lyft and uber. Just my plan. Oh yes, mad miles on the car. 110k+last year. Just turned it in and got a new one. New car every year. Two and a half years banging this out. No problems. I just work my ass off for what I get. Uber on friends, and stay driven!


Nice man show us some screen shots please


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> So, you put 110K miles on a leased car, then turned it in. Your mileage overage was $18,250. Hilarious, this has to be the dumbest post of the year, but we do have another troll to add to the collection.


You would buy it after in that case


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> The last two weeks I've been driving for Lyft & Uber. Preferably Lyft as you get paid more. I was wondering if you guys drive around? Or sit in a parking lot waiting to get pinged? I've found with Lyft it sometimes takes 20 minutes or more to get pinged but is it beneficial to drive around? I drive a Pruis which gets 45 mpg so not like I'm using a bunch of gas strolling around the roades in Long Beach, CA
> 
> Is there a benefit to driving around? I know if I sit in a parking lot I can at least use my phone to tool around and kill time or read a book.
> 
> Advice?


You have to know the areas that stay hot, so you don't have to drive around. You have to have multiple honey holes, and know when and where there's going to be some action.

If I go to a spot, and I don't get a ping in 2 minutes, I am out of there.

I live in Bellflower California, but I don't waste my time driving out here because the action is not consistent.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

MidnightDriver said:


> Don't listen to these idiots. The rule of thumb is, the more drivers in a given area, the better your chance of getting a ping if you're moving around. That's how you icrease probablity in a random system.


That's true, but it's so many paxes, and hot areas in Los Angeles, one doesn't have to drive around for a ping. I never drive or wait for pings because I know the busy areas.


----------



## TangoDriver (Sep 9, 2016)

WAKE UP UBERITES! WATCH OUT & BE VIGILANT.

UBER IS SYSTIMATICALLY MIS CACULATING UBER POOL FARES ON YOUR PAYOUTS.

After I was told of this discovery by another Uberite at SFO Staging Area. I started monitoring my new Pool Fares more closely. Days after I picked up an Uber Pool ride from SFO to Palo Alto, CA 19.74 Uber miles. Total calculated fare was only $12.44 which I knew was impossible. I ran this route many times before on UberX but always more than $28. I complained via email & as usual I got the copy paste replies to frustrate me by asking so many useless question whose details and answer were already in my original email. After 4 emails from me, & 5 emails from Uber Driver Support team they finally admitted Uber calculation mistake & corrected the Total fare to $32+. Huge difference!

The HUGE QUESTION; Did Uber preprogrammed UberPool miscalculations to cheat Unsuspecting & confused Uberites! If no one notices this deliberate computer mistakes, they'll get away with the money technically stolen from honest working drivers, the backbone of the Uber App. The $100M settlement fee Uber owes all Uberites included in the Mis-Classification Class Action Suit can come from these growing huge collection from hundreds of thousands of Active Uberites everyday. Will you be vigilant too, or will you just completely trust the system every time, every day?!?

Please spread the word to everyone in your Uberite network & localities. Also, please Post your comments & observations down below, & be sure to collect those dispute emails for proof.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a Question about the UberPool. Since we don't get paid when we receive a ping, until we pick up a PAX and start the trip. Do we still get paid when we receive a new request, driving to that request while we have a PAX in the car. (Again in UberPool)


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Man, UberPool sounds like a whole new way to waste your time.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> I have a Question about the UberPool. Since we don't get paid when we receive a ping, until we pick up a PAX and start the trip. Do we still get paid when we receive a new request, driving to that request while we have a PAX in the car. (Again in UberPool)


Yes, you get paid and the pax that is already in the car is paying for it.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Do you drive around, or sit in a parking lot? Advice from this thread:


Drive around, obviously, because you have a better chance of getting a ping (insert fishing metaphor).

Stay parked, obviously, because pings come in whether you're moving or not (insert reverse fishing metaphor).

Drive around, obviously, because how else are you going to learn the hot spots in your area?

Stay parked, obviously, because of wear and tear on the vehicle/wasting gas/greater chance of an accident driving around for no reason.

Drive around, obviously, because 9/11. Someone will report suspicious parking behavior.

Stay parked, obviously, because if you drive the pings will be behind you.

Drive around, obviously, because you need to get back to the local hot spot/surge area.

Stay parked, obviously, because (insert computer programming language).

Drive around, obviously, because (insert math language).

Drive to a local hot spot/surge area and then park. So... both?

Park somewhere, and if you don't get pings, drive somewhere else and park there. So... neither?

Never drive or wait for pings. So... wait, what?

Stay at home, obviously, because otherwise you're wasting time before your first ping.

Don't stay at home, obviously, because if it takes you too long to get out the door the rider will give you a bad rating.

It depends on many factors.

In no way does it depend on any factors.

Something something something rental.

Something something something lease.

If you drive a Prius, you are smart.

If you drive a Prius, you are a d***** bag.

Let's change the subject and talk about Pool.


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Insurance. Driving around with the app on is Period 1. If you do not have rideshare insurance neither your insurance company nor James River will help you if you have an accident.

Drive to a hotspot with the app off and park. Then turn the app on. You are much less likely to have a financially life changing event if you, like the vast majority of drivers, do not have rideshare insurance.

Once you accept a ping, now you're covered by James River, for what that's worth.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AcesFull said:


> If you do not have rideshare insurance neither your insurance company nor James River will help you if you have an accident.


If you don't have rideshare insurance, why would your insurance company think to ask which phase of the trip you were in?


----------



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If you don't have rideshare insurance, why would your insurance company think to ask which phase of the trip you were in?


I haven't been involved in an accident in over 25 years so I do not know firsthand, but I've read on these forums that it is a standard question being asked these days by insurance companies.

If not asked directly, no harm no foul I suppose. If you are indeed asked and choose to lie, that's insurance fraud. Your penalty may vary by state.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

SoCalDriver562 said:


> So your saying driving around doesn't make you any extra money? So post up at the Target and CVS and just read a book until I get pinged? I guess my feeling is that I'm sitting in an area and if I'm on the move, I have a better chance of getting that ride. I could be wrong and I appreciate all the comments.
> 
> Has anyone ever sat in their apartment, waiting for that ping, then leaving their apartment to get that drive?


All the time. I live about a mile from Harvard Square in Cambridge MA so it usually does not take long


----------

